# Samoyed leg shaved, how long until fur grows back?



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

My 5 month old Samoyed had pneumonia and had to have an IV inserted into her leg, thus they had to shave that portion of her leg down to pretty much the skin. How long until the hair grows back?

Should we purchase something to cover that area of her leg?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A few days until some hair grows, likely about 2-3 weeks before it starts to fill in to blend with the rest of the hair on her leg.

I wouldn't bother covering it, its just showing skin not a wound. If it itches when the hair starts to grow back, discourage her from licking it too much (could irritate the skin)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Since she is a puppy, it will be faster than an adult, as coat change will help. Probably 3 months til totally normal. No need to cover it or do anything to it. An adult could take up to 6 months. Shaving double coats damages the coat, and regrowth is slow.


----------



## jbrady3324 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is going through a coat change now so that is good to hear


----------

